# waldo apiaries



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

"Peep",

I think you should change your signature to "Cutting to the Quick"...


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I also picked up 3 packages in Waldo today, too. 2 had almost no dead 1 has about a cup and a half of little corpses. Weather too nasty today, they're sitting in the basement. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I shook two,and placed one in the hive today. One I decided to try the method of not shaking, and thats the one I placed.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

George has some good packages and is quick to mail you out a queen if you should need one.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> I One I decided to try the method of not shaking,


D peep B getin smarter


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your weather must have been a little beter than mine. We had mid 30s and off-and-on freezing rain all day Thurs. Girls spent another night in the basement. Today's the day - high predicted near 50.
Where are you? Your handle suggests you're near Circleville. I used to grow big pumpkins myself but we're too far to enter them into the pumpkin fest.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

If you look at my location it the top right corner of my post it says columbus. Im in columbus. It only got to 38 yesterday, but wasn't raining. I didnt want to keep the ladys inside any longer. My basement was to warm so I had to put them in our back "four seasons" room with a little heater. Dont like running that little heater. They'll be fine. I had drawn combs, and honey stores. Let me know how your queens look. Mine where big and fat.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Warmed up today so I shook them in. This was my first experience with Russians (and only my second year) so I wasn't quite sure what to expect. Only one of the queens was what I would call big & fat. They were all quite lively, though. In fact, I would describe the whole procedure as quite lively. After taking 5 or so stings from the first package, I had to suit up. They were really anxious to be out of the package. My brand new jacket got heavily spotted and has a bunch of stingers stuck to the arms. But they're home now and I'm sure we'll come to a better relationship soon.
I saw that your location was Columbus but I didn't know if, like me, you just generalized your location to be more recognizable to folks unfamiliar with rural locations near there.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably should have placed them in, too.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

One of packages peirced me up pretty good. The other just liked to hang out on soemthing big, and warm. (me) I lost count at about 5 stings with the other one, and there third I obvously didnt shake. Where around athens are ya? I work with a alpaca shearer and we do a lot of work around athens, and to the south. I wish ya luck. A friend who got hardmens russians last year said they did great, but if you made one of them bees mad, you got the whole bunch going.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My mailing address is Millfield but really I live just about a mile outside the Athens city limits. If you're down here shearing alpacas, you might know my friend Marilyn Wentworth.
I'm wondering if what riled the bees up was the weather, length of time in the package or what. Because they're Russkies? I figured I'd be getting 3 lbs of Italians with a Russian queen added but they are smaller and darker than my Italians. Really different experience than my installation last year.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

nah the ruskies didnt do it. I think it was the weather. I was commenting on the behaivor based on what a friend experienced last year. They built up well,but could be tempermental. And your right its probly italians with russian queens.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, it's an age thing. Most of my life we've blamed everything bad on the Commies


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

If anyone is looking or bees I'm pretty sure george has them. I guess he didn't have all of em sold on the load I got bees from, and just used them for himself. So, if your still looking for bees, chances are, george has em availible or future ship dates.


----------

